# Leipheimer Angler findet Granate



## Michael.S (22. April 2021)

Wenn mann die in einen Mörser steckt dann ist der Mörser Schrott


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. April 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wenn mann die in einen Mörser steckt dann ist der Mörser Schrott


Wenn schon Beispielbild, dann auch das richtige. 
Ne Handgranate hat um Längen nichts mit einer Mörsergranate zu tun, googeln ist heutzutage kein Hexenwerk mehr.
War es auch ein echter Angler, oder wieder so ein Magnetfuzzi?
Passieren kann es fast überall, wurde ja überall gekämpft und später Munition verklappt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. April 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wenn mann die in einen Mörser steckt dann ist der Mörser Schrott





KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wenn schon Beispielbild, dann auch das richtige.
> Ne Handgranate hat um Längen nichts mit einer Mörsergranate zu tun, googeln ist heutzutage kein Hexenwerk mehr.
> War es auch ein echter Angler, oder wieder so ein Magnetfuzzi?
> Passieren kann es fast überall, wurde ja überall gekämpft und später Munition verklappt.



Gibt keine lizenzfreien Bilder von Mörsergranaten... Wenn ihr eins habt, her damit! Ich ändere das dann...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2021)

An meinen geliebten Elbbuhnen steht auch des öfteren der Räumungsdienst, um Granaten oder Mienen zu bergen. Ich will nicht wissen, wie oft mein Hintern schon auf Sprengstoff gesessen hat.


----------



## Verstrahlt (22. April 2021)

da es sicher ausm letzten krieg eine ist, wird es so eine sein


----------



## angelnistmeinleben (23. April 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> An meinen geliebten Elbbuhnen steht auch des öfteren der Räumungsdienst, um Granaten oder Mienen zu bergen. Ich will nicht wissen, wie oft mein Hintern schon auf Sprengstoff gesessen hat.


 Ist bei in der Gegend das selbe. Ich selber habe zwar noch nie was gefunden, aber die holen ständig was aus den Gewässern raus. Ich denke ich bin einfach zu sehr bei den Fischen, dass ich auf solche Dinge gar nicht achte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (23. April 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371949
> 
> 
> da es sicher ausm letzten krieg eine ist, wird es so eine sein


Das ist doch ne Futterrakete von den Carpers !


----------



## phirania (23. April 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Polizei sperrte die anliegenden Straßen und der alarmierte Kampfmittelräumdienst sprengte die Granate im Wasser kontrolliert.


Dachte angeln mit Sprengstoff ist verboten......


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. April 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Dachte angeln mit Sprengstoff ist verboten......


Die Jungs hatten Hunger, war Mittagszeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Die Jungs hatten Hunger, war Mittagszeit.


Du denkst auch nur ans Essen, Simon.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. April 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> An meinen geliebten Elbbuhnen steht auch des öfteren der Räumungsdienst, um Granaten oder Mienen zu bergen. Ich will nicht wissen, wie oft mein Hintern schon auf Sprengstoff gesessen hat.


Geräumt wird doch nur wenn bei Baggerarbeiten etwas gefunden wird!? Wird an deinen Buhnen ständig gebaggert?


----------



## Ladi74 (27. April 2021)

Hallo Waidbruder,
da liegst du falsch. 
Wenn Mun gefunden wird, ob bei Bauarbeiten oder durch Zufall, muss der KMBD anrücken. Fund-Mun stellt eine Gefahrenquelle für die Allgemeinheit dar und MUSS deswegen geborgen und unschädlich gemacht werden. Ausserdem, so'n Zeug in den falschen Händen....

Nur als Beispiel: Mein Kollege (auch Kampfmittelräumer) hat Anfang des Jahres in NRW auf einer Räumstelle fast 3Zentner TNT und mehre 1000 Schuss Munition ausgebuddelt. Der Schxxx war fast fabrikneu! Damit könnte man ne kleine Offensive starten.;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. April 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Geräumt wird doch nur wenn bei Baggerarbeiten etwas gefunden wird!? Wird an deinen Buhnen ständig gebaggert?



19/20 waren die Pegel niedrig, da wurde von Spaziergängern ständig Sprengstoff gemeldet.


----------



## Ladi74 (27. April 2021)

Bei der Deichsanierung bei Torgau hatten sie u.a. ne komplette PAK incl. verpackter Granaten ausgebuddelt.
So was wird aber nicht an die große Glocke gehängt. Gibt ja für alles Abnehmer.;-)
In die Presse schaffen es eh nur spektakuläre Sachen zB Bombenfunde in Städten wo evakuiert werden muss.


----------



## KadeTTHH (27. April 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Bei der Deichsanierung bei Torgau hatten sie u.a. ne komplette PAK incl. verpackter Granaten ausgebuddelt.
> So was wird aber nicht an die große Glocke gehängt. Gibt ja für alles Abnehmer.;-)
> In die Presse schaffen es eh nur spektakuläre Sachen zB Bombenfunde in Städten wo evakuiert werden muss.


Hoffe die kam in ein Museum und nicht in den Hochofen.


----------



## Ladi74 (27. April 2021)

Keine Ahnung, ob die ins Museum kam.  Bestimmt nicht. Stahlhelme usw kommen auch auf die Deponie oder in den Schrott. 
Übrigens, bisher wurde bei jeder Deichsanierung/Neubau/Rückverlegung, egal ob Rhein, Elbe usw genug gefunden.

Kampfmittelbergung in Deutschland bleibt, lt. Hochrechnungen, für die nächsten 300Jahre ein krisensicherer Job.


----------



## KadeTTHH (27. April 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob die ins Museum kam.  Bestimmt nicht. Stahlhelme usw kommen auch auf die Deponie oder in den Schrott.
> Übrigens, bisher wurde bei jeder Deichsanierung/Neubau/Rückverlegung, egal ob Rhein, Elbe usw genug gefunden.
> 
> Kampfmittelbergung in Deutschland bleibt, lt. Hochrechnungen, für die nächsten 300Jahre ein krisensicherer Job.


Man denke nur an die Ostsee, dank den Alliierten. Einfach alles versenken und vergraben, ist ja nicht ihr Land. Damals hätte sicherlich das meiste Fachgerecht entschärft und recycelt werden können. Blindgänger und verlorene Munition mal ausgenommmen. Gab ja genug Arbeitslose, wer Munition und Bomben baut, wird Sie wohl auch wieder zerlegen können, oder?


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Man denke nur an die Ostsee, dank den Alliierten. Einfach alles versenken und vergraben, ist ja nicht ihr Land.


Lieber KadeTTHH. mit mucho respecto und Freundlichkeit, bitte spul kurz zurück und lass die historischen Ereignisse nochmal ablaufen. Es gab ja nen Grund, warum die Allierten überhaupt da waren.


----------



## KadeTTHH (28. April 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber KadeTTHH. mit mucho respecto und Freundlichkeit, bitte spul kurz zurück und lass die historischen Ereignisse nochmal ablaufen. Es gab ja nen Grund, warum die Allierten überhaupt da waren.


Den Grund spreche ich ja auch nicht ab, wenn es nach der Mehrheit der Bürger und Soldaten gegangen wäre, wären die sicherlich auch schneller in Berlin gewesen, bzw. wäre der Mist schneller aus gewesen. Aber wie alles abgewickelt wurde, dass stößt mir sauer auf.


----------



## Ladi74 (28. April 2021)

In der Ostsee liegt viel deutsche Mun und das ist die Krux. Lt. Kriegsfolgengesetz oder wie das heisst, geht's wie immer um die Kosten.
Bei Entsorgung deutscher Mun ist der Bund in der Pflicht. Alliierte Mun, dafür müsste eigentlich Grundstückseigner zahlen. Gott sei dank, werden die Kosten vom jeweiligen Bundesland übernommen. Uncle Sam oder die Queen würden ganz schön doof gucken, wenn die Rechnungen kommen.

Deswegen wird auf jeder Räumstelle deutsche und alliierte Mun sortiert und getrennt abgerechnet.


----------



## hanzz (28. April 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Michael.S (28. April 2021)

In Oranienburg suchen die schon seit der Wende nach Bomben ,die Bohren da mit langen Sonden Loch an Loch  ich war da mal auf einer Baustelle und die durfte mann nie alleine betreten , der Bombe wird es wohl egal sein wie viele Leute da rumlaufen  , da wird mann auch nie alles finden da die DDR sich nicht darum gekümmert hat und ganze Siedlungen dort gebaut hat


----------



## Ladi74 (28. April 2021)

Michael.S 
Da wird schon genau gesucht. U.a. wird auch unter und in den Kellern der Plattenbauten gebohrt und geräumt.
Oranienbaum ist so ne Sache, da der Boden unter der oberen Sandschicht extrem weich ist und die Bömbchen sehr tief liegen können.

Gibt ein "legendäres" Foto von Oranienburg, da liegen 5Bomben direkt übereinander. Bei dem Angriff muss nicht nur 3.Wahl abworfen worden sein...;-)


----------

